# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Uvučene i ravne bradavice-prepreka dojenju?
U mom slučaju DA i to nakon oba poroda. 
Dakle, primjenjivala sam sve što se može primjeniti po preporuci moje ginekologice. Ona to nije vidjela kao problem,ja jesam i po porodu naravno problemi. Patronažna je dolazila svaki dan kako bi mi pomogla, ali maleni nije htio uopće primiti bradavicu/nije mogao i tako mjesec i pol. Odlazila je doma sva mokra,a ja takva ostajala.
 I tako neka mi nitko ne kaže da se takve stvari riješavaju jednostavno jer to nije pravilo. A neka mi nitko ne kaže ni da se nisam dovoljno trudila jer sam se na kraju 5 mj.izdajala,a one koje su to radile znaju da je napornije od dojenja.

----------


## kli_kli

Da je neko video moju levu bradavicu posle porodjaja, i da je vidi sada, ne bi nikad pomislio da to moze da postoji na telu iste osobe.

Tako mi je zao sto je nisam fotografisala.

2.5 meseca sesirica i jos godinu i par meseci posebnog namestanja (cesto i visestrukog) deteta na tu dojku rezultovalo je jednom prilicno normalnom bradavicom  :Smile: 

Druga je bila "samo" uvucena, pa smo je brzo (mesec dana) i lako (bez sesirica ali uz ragade  :Smile:  ) sredili!

----------

Stvarno ti svaka čast. Ali kod mene je sve to rezultiralo još većom uvučenošću bradavica i sada izgleda...... :shock:

----------


## leonisa

i moja desna....sada i nakon poroda. mislim, ona stoji ispupcena. (da, pogledala sam je sada i strsi. prije je bas i nije bilo.)
sva sreca sto je trebalo samo mj. dana da ju L. prihvati.
vama   :Naklon:  na trudu!

----------


## Lavica80

Meni su bile problem uvučene bradavice, lijena djeca i bezobrazne sestre u bolnici.
Sestre su krive jer su im davale bočicu rađe nego da sisaju,a kad sam došla doma dečki su bili lijeni i tako da sam ja i jednom i drugom davala moje izdojeno mlijeko sve do 6 mjeseci starosti.

----------


## Hady

ne, nikako... imam velike dojke i ravne/uvučene bradavice. U rodilištu su me odmah obeshrabrili i rekli da nema šanse i uvalili djetetu bočicu + moje izdojeno mlijeko. Čim sam došla doma u svoj mir, Petra i ja smo usavršile tehniku cikenja... ja bi prvo izdajalicom potegla na vakuum bradavicu van i ona bi ostala dovoljno dugo da Petra ju uhvati.... i sad su obje same ispupčene.... i dojimo već malo preko godinu dana (a kako mi se čini Petra ne namjerava skoro prestati)...

----------


## narancica

Meni je sestra na odjelu sa zgrazanjem rekla ooooo,pa vi necete moc dojit,imate skroz uvucene bradavice!!!
I jos da hitno zovem muza da mi kupi sesirice ili kako se vec zovu,pa da snjima pokusam.Bila sam  neiskusna pa nasjela na njenu pricu.
Sama sam malcu u bolnici davala bocicu koju su sestre tako velikodusno ostavljale na pultu u hodniku,mali je stalno plako a ja nisam znala sto bi ,jer imam uvucene bradavice :shock: pa nemogu dojit,a nitko se nije bas ni trudio da mi pomogne.
Kad sam dosla doma ,nakon 5-6 dana sesirice sam izgubila u krevetu po noci,nisam ih mogla nac,a on je plakao ,bio gladan i sam uhvati siku.
Mislim da se tada prvi put posteno nasiso :D , bardavice je s vremenom sam izvukao,i jos uvjek sisa...

----------


## di_zg

ja nisam ni znala da su moje bradavice uvučene. Iskreno nisam se s time niti zamarala niti sam ih uspoređivala s drugima, bradavice ko bradavice. Ali problem je počeo najprije u rodilištu jer L. nikak nisam mogla namjestiti a uz to još mi ni mlijeko nije došlo. Nakon toga kad smo došle doma opet se nismo znale namjestiti i da nije bilo patronažne i njezinog savjeta da obavezno kupim šeširiće vjerovatno L danas ne bi cicala ko luda. Šeširiće smo izbacili nakon par tjedana i nemamo nikakvih problema

----------


## clio180

I moje su bile uvučene, i mene su sestre obeshrabrile, ali ja nisam posustala, jer sam odlučila dojiti Jana barem 6 mjeseci.
5 i po mjeseci sam dojila u suzama, čekala da mi dijete navrši 6 mjeseci, pa da prestanem s tim. A onda je sve to samo od sebe postalo sasvim normalno, ko da dojimo sto godina!!! 
A dojimo još i danas....  :D

----------

I mene su pokusali obeshrabriti u jednoj zg bolnici, ali se nisam dala  :Smile:  Sa starijom sam uspjela prvo preko sesirica, a kad su se malo izvukle, uz dosta truda i vjezbe, sisala je bez njih (punih 20 mjeseci  :D) S malim je bilo lakse, jer ih je D. vec dosta izvukla, pa su bile samo ravne. Jedna mi je jako ljubazna sestra u rodilistu pokazala kako da mu ponudim dojku "bez bradavice", pa od prvog dana sisamo sto na sat, bez obzira na to su ravne. :D  Svaka cast  i hvala zadarskim sestrama!  :Heart:

----------


## argenta

Ovo gore sam ja   :Embarassed:   Ne znam kako se dogodilo da txt ode bez ulogiravanja (obicno mi to napravi automatski)

----------


## vissnja

I ja sa ravnima - posle poroda, još u sali, sestra vrisnula na mene kad mi je pogledala grudi što nisam trljala i izvlačila za vreme trudnoće.

Kad su mi je doneli na prvi podoj super se prištekala, posle se ponekad malo mučila (kad je bila mnogo gladna i nestrpljiva) i kod kuće smo nekih 5-6 dana malo vežbale. Od tada nikakvih problema  :D

----------


## hm

Nakon malog uvježbavanja uspjeli smo i dojimo još uvijek. Iako sam uvijek mislila da će mi to biti ogroman problem.

----------


## monax

Ja imam ravne bradavice i teško mi je bilo u početku ali nakon mjesec dana uspostavi se dobar kontakt. Poslije prve trudnoće koristila šeširiće i ponosna sam jer sam uspjela a sve su mi sestre u bolnici rekle da nebude ništa od mojeg dojenja. Nisam odustajala.
Ali sam bila iznenađena kad sam u bolnici otkrila da se to neizvlači tako lako  :shock:  naivno od mene. Mislila sam da to majka priroda podesi onako kako treba u datom momentu.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Fairy

> Jedna mi je jako ljubazna sestra u rodilistu pokazala kako da mu ponudim dojku "bez bradavice", pa od prvog dana sisamo sto na sat, bez obzira na to su ravne.


Daj opiši kako, da znam za sljedeću trudnoću, jer je ovo s prvim djetetom bilo strašno. Može i na pp.  :Kiss:

----------


## argenta

> Daj opiši kako, da znam za sljedeću trudnoću, jer je ovo s prvim djetetom bilo strašno. Može i na pp.


Joj, fairy, sorry, uopće nisam vidjela tvoj post! Tek sam sad skužila da se odnosi na mene.

Dakle, ne znam hoće li to zvučati suvislo ovako napismeno, ali trik je sljedeći: s dva prsta (ja sam to u početku radila  palcem i kažiprstom, jer je bilo najčvršće) čvrsto uhvatiš područje gdje bi bradavica trebala biti i to tako da ti među prstima ostane malo areole. Tako ponudiš bebi, da uhvati tkivo areole i povuče. Ponekad trebaš probati dva-tri puta, da dojka uspije ostati u ustima, ali malci su pametni i brzo skuže u čemu je trik. Bitno je da im usta budu skroz zalijepljena uz tvoje prste dok ne krenu s dojenjem.

Nakon par podoja, bradavica bi trebala polako izaći (osim ako nije skroz, skroz uvučena), pa onda ne moraš hvatati toliko areole kad nudiš dojku. Naravno, moraš više nego inače paziti da dojka ne bude prenapunjena, jer tada beba ne može zahvatiti samu areolu kako treba, naročito ako je vlažna od mlijeka. Također možeš probati da neposredno prije podoja (ako stigneš) malo izvučeš bradavicu pomoću izdajalice.

Kao što sam gore napisala, drugi put je već bilo lakše, jer se dojenjem bradavice izvlače. Ako nisi dojila prvu bebu, možda će ti trebati malo više vremena dok "prokljuvite" kako to ide. Iako ih inače ne preporučuju, meni su taj prvi put šeširići dosta pomogli, jer se stvori vakuum pomoću kojeg novorođenče lakše izvuče bradavicu. Ali ne na dulje vrijeme, obzirom da sisanje kroz šeširiće nije previše učinkovito.

Nadam se da je ovo bilo korisno. Ako još kako mogu pomoći (osim dobrim željama da uspiješ!) slobodno mi se javi.

----------


## mel23

Ja sam isto imala uvucenu, doduse jednu bradavicu. Zadnja 3 mjeseca trudnoce koristila sam skoljkice od Medele za njihovo izvlacenje. One djeluju po principu da vrse pritisak na vezivno tkivo ispod areole. Malo sam gledala istrazivanja, ona nisu pokazala znacajan povoljan ucinak, medjutim ipak su kod jednog broja  zena  pomogle.Meni su definitivno pomogle, izvukle su malo bradavicu a ostalo je napravila beba sama.

----------


## EvaMONA

> ne, nikako... imam velike dojke i ravne/uvučene bradavice. U rodilištu su me odmah obeshrabrili i rekli da nema šanse i uvalili djetetu bočicu + moje izdojeno mlijeko. Čim sam došla doma u svoj mir, Petra i ja smo usavršile tehniku cikenja... ja bi prvo izdajalicom potegla na vakuum bradavicu van i ona bi ostala dovoljno dugo da Petra ju uhvati.... i sad su obje same ispupčene.... i dojimo već malo preko godinu dana (a kako mi se čini Petra ne namjerava skoro prestati)...


I mene su isto odmah ukomirali, kao da mi nije bilo muka što mi je dijete gladno, a aureole ogromne i tvrde kao automobilske gume; bradavica ni na vidiku. Pomoć (kao i mnogim mama vidim) došla u obliku šeširića koje smo nakon 5 tjedana ostavili i cicanje super ide već 10 mjeseci. Sad zna da je najbitnije ne obeshrabriti se tako negativnim prognozama medicinskog osoblja kojem se ne da pomoći ako ima ikakvih problema. A ja se pitam:" Zašto bi mi i trebala pomoć ako problema nema?!"
I poslije smo sve do 3 i pol . mj imali velikih problema , ali uzrokovanih preogromnim količinama mlijeka, ali to je za neki drugi topic.

----------


## DANI***

Ja sam isto imala uvučene bradavice, u početku mi je to predstavljalo problem jer mišić nije htio prihvatiti bradavicu. U bolnici sam mu donosila izdojeno (bio je na neonatalogiji), pa kad smo došli doma probali smo šeširiće i oni su me spasili! Bila sam svjesna da oni nisu trajno riješenje pa smo polako pokušavalu prijeći na bradavicu. One su se s vremenom sve više izvlačile dok nije sa tri mjeseca prihvatio sisu i od tad dojimo bez problema :D 
Mislim da za drugo dijete neće biti problema jer su mi bradavice sada savršenog oblika za dojenje  :Grin:

----------

